# Ovulation spotting



## Tryingx

hiya

does ovulation spotting exist? and has anyone actually had this confirmed by a fertility/gynaecology specialist?
I have spotting once at 14 days before my period (light pink and only once on tissue when i wipe myself) but cannot find any info on medical websites about it.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think it does exist and I have had it before! It is listed in the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" (great book I highly recommend it) and the author says it is either from the egg bursting from the follicle or from hormone changes associated with ovulation. I think that this is a fairly reliable source.


----------



## twokiddos

I'm happy I found this post as I'm pretty sure I had this last night. I was having O pains all day yesterday and I went to the bathroom in the evening to find a hint of pink on the tissue. I've never had anything like this before and hope it's a really good sign DH and I timed everything perfectly this month. Here's hoping we all get out BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I think I had ovulation spotting last month. Started out as you described--just pink on the tissue so I thought it was from BD'ing the night before, but then changes to beige and stayed around a few days. One of the interesting articles I found was: https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/spotting.htm


----------



## girlinyork

My mother had is one cycle and conceived non-identical twins! x


----------



## B&LsMom

It seems like something AWESOME should have been going on since its not something you get every cycle--I would LOVE twins!!


----------



## lomelly

I wondered what was going on when I had it this cycle.. and never before in my life have I had it! I thought I O'd CD 13/14.. and then the next day I saw some pink in my CM. I didn't think much of it. But then FF changed my O date to the day that I had the pink spotting (changed due to rising temps). It was very very slight, I wouldn't have even noticed it if I wasn't watching out for it. Have you ever had it?


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm pretty sure that is the only time I have had it also


----------



## TjSr

I'm wondering too. My period was 2 1/2 weeks ago( first one since mc) and it was pretty normal but now I'm starting to get brown discharge here and there and then today light red spotting. Its so confusing to know if this is ovulation spotting or implantation bleeding or the start of my period already. Me and my husband are trying so I hope its not my period already. Let me know what happens! Oh and ive read onljne that ovulatinv spotting does exist too! Weird stuff! :)


----------



## twokiddos

Mine was exactly like lomelly said. I was supposed to O around the 21st of this month, then the evening of the 20th I noticed a very light pink tint to the tissue and definitely wouldn't have noticed unless I was checking for such things. I've never had anything like this before. I'm hoping it's a good sign for this month  I would be happy for a single pregnancy but I can't say I'd be upset with twin girls lol. I should also mention I've been having a ton of mild cramping the last couple days. Feels like O pains.... Just all day for the last, like, 3 days. Anyone else have a long period of cramping around ovulation?


----------



## lomelly

Update.. I guess ovulation spotting is a good sign cause the only cycle I've ever had it I got my BFP :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Lomelly! I had O spotting this cycle and last cycle and I got my BFP this cycle too, so yup it does exist and seems to be a good sign!


----------



## TjSr

Congrats on your bfps! Good to know more about ovulation spotting! I'm going to test probably tomorrow! Fxd!


----------



## lomelly

Thank you :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats to you--wish I could have been so lucky!! Going to keep my eyes out for it more now that I've had it once!!


----------



## Brookelyn429

How long after the ovulation spotting did you guys get your bfp? 
I also had it for the first time this month.
I had it 2 weeks and 4 days ago.
BFN this morning...


----------



## B&LsMom

I had it in January but didn't conceive, Had it again this past cycle, but didn't get a positive OPK until 5 days after I think---still waiting to test here...


----------



## Emum

Reading this with interest, as I am CD12 today and have just had some spotting today, with copious EWCM, which I have never had mid cycle before. Will be keeping my fingers crossed that I get some good news in 2 weeks time!


----------

